# Just received my interview score



## prepressman (Jun 4, 2009)

I just got my score, it is 91.58. I'm in the local 332 San Jose, CA. Anybody out there know how good that is and what rank I might be. Thanks.


----------



## prepressman (Jun 4, 2009)

*I'm In!*

I ended up no.6 out of 730 plus. Start school in less than 2 weeks. Thanks for all the replies.:thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I dont come to the union area much, but since your a local bay area guy, I decided to post - CONGRATS!

Im not in the union, but I work out of a shop in fremont.

~Matt


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

I went to apply this the 3rd of this month, hopefully i will get my exam date soon, there was alot of people appliying. When did you apply prepressman? Hows the test?(math part)


----------



## jolopy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey congrats man. My interview is on Aug 6th in San Diego. Any pointers?


----------



## Lightning Boy (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Jolopy,

How did the interview go? I take it you applied to local 569? 

I'm applying for an Inside Wireman apprenticeship at the end of August before the September deadline, how was the test and is there anything I should watch out for? I'm studying basic math & Algebra 1 for dummies right now to brush up and prepare but any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Hope you scored well and aced the interview :thumbsup:


----------



## taye001 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey I did the interview today at the San Jose one too, I think it is local 332 or something santa clara!! on bern court.

I think i did really well on the interveiw, they told me, i will get my score in 2 weeks.

Hopefully we can be in the same class!!!..

I go a 94 on the interview in SF local 6, and I though I did really bad on the interview.

Hopefully I will get a higher score this time,


----------



## taye001 (Mar 26, 2009)

Lightning Boy said:


> Hey Jolopy,
> 
> How did the interview go? I take it you applied to local 569?
> 
> ...



Hey algrebra one is the right directions, but I found out that, you need to study for functions, and know how to read graphs tables.

The examples in the booklet they gave you near the end about function. Make sure you learn those!! i was ****ting bricks, cause i skip !

but i barely pass with a 6


----------

